# camping and taking the boat



## blacdj

my family and I go camping alot in the summer time just wondering if anybody know of a good campsite that we could also take the boat do some fishing and take the kids tubing, but like to find some place close to houston/galveston within a hour drive or so, like to keep the drive short do to we will have to take two trucks and my wife will have to pull the boat and follow me 
thanks


----------



## hookdup04

I really enjoy going to Lake Livingston, and it's not that far of a drive. The state park is nice but you can't reserve and the spaces are a little cramped. So I prefer wolf creek park, which is not far past Cleveland. The lake is big enough to dodge the crowds, just have to stay away from the island for that.


----------



## Pilot281

X2 for Livingston State Park


----------



## lx22f/c

X3 on livingston. The problem with the state park and wolf creek is you would have to take your boat out of the water each time because they dont have a place to keep them safe from storms. I dont know what kind of camp sites your family likes but there ate other campgrounds futher up the lake at 190 that seem nice but i have never stayed there. Just north of the state park os beacon bay marina they now have a campground and you can rent a boat slip there and you are 1 minute from open water and the marina has gas. I have no interest in any of these just trying to help out. 


A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else!!!


----------



## MikeS2942

Livingston State Park (x10)

I took all of my granskids there last month and they had a blast. There is a pool kind of on the expensive side or you can swim in the lake which we did. The RV spots are spacious and I would recommend them to anyone. 

For an excellent adventure get the premium spot I think they are the odd # along the lake.


----------



## blacdj

thanks for all the info but where do you park your boat when its not in the water at lake livingston state park are the site big enough 
thanks


----------



## lx22f/c

blacdj said:


> thanks for all the info but where do you park your boat when its not in the water at lake livingston state park are the site big enough
> thanks


No the sites are not big enough, but they have the boat ramp parking and overflow parking.

A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else!!!


----------



## jck

*wolf creek*

I am in the same boat, I pull camper, wife pulls boat. We stay at wolf creek for a week every year. Full hook up sites and they are big enough to park your boat in as well. If you want to leave your boat in the water browders marina has a campground that has a protected area for your boat to stay in the water all the time, but the campsites are not as nice in my opinion.


----------



## sixshootertexan

We do the same thing. Wife pulls boat and I pull camper. We do Wolfe Creek a couple times a year. I've never camped at Somerville but it's another option.


----------



## FISH BAIT

*Somerville*

We just spent 4 days at Overlook park on Somerville. It was a nice park. The sites were huge, park was clean, and the little cove we were at was perfect for beaching a boat. The only problem was that there are no full hookups. I lived on Livingston for several years and prefer it over Somerville. The old KOA camp on 190 in Onalaska is NICE.

FB


----------



## juror81

There are a couple of islands on lake Livingston. Are those islands beachable? Thanks


----------



## smokinguntoo

Big Creek at Sommerville is nice and has both 30 and a few 50 amp sites. Dump site on the grounds. Only private park on the lake so they allow golf carts and 4 - wheelers. Has a nice beach near the HQ, and a marina with gas.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Lake Bastrop is nice, not the state park, but the lake itself just NE of Bastrop. Great bass and crappie fishing, and covered boat docks with power where you can leave your boat overnight and walk right over to your campsite.


----------



## troutslayer

Me and the wife do the same thing......we stay at the upper end of livingston....the Cove Marina is a little island on the upper end of livingston at Riverside also Bethy Creek is a good one...both sites you can pull your boat right up to your campground.....
Sam Rayburn is good also...all of the parks are great....
Huntsville State Park is good also...Lake Raven is one of the lakes that recieve fingerlings from the Sharelunker program
Inks Lake State park is a little far but a great spot also.....really great
Lake Conroe is also close and a good camping area
good luck


----------



## ReelAttitude

smokinguntoo said:


> Big Creek at Sommerville is nice and has both 30 and a few 50 amp sites. Dump site on the grounds. Only private park on the lake so they allow golf carts and 4 - wheelers. Has a nice beach near the HQ, and a marina with gas.


_www.*big*-*creek*-*marina*.com_

_This is the best place we have found to go. You can "beach" your boat by your campsite if you stay in the middle campground by the pavillion so your not launching it all the time._
_If you like to fish troll between the pavillion & the boat ramp/store. Great stripper action._


----------

